# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Edward (Eduardo) Kawak - 1987 Mr. Olympia (Giant Killer) VIDEO

## 1981

Edward (Eduardo) Kawak - 1987 Mr. Olympia (Giant Killer)

----------

